# Tory had her babies



## jenny828 (Jul 10, 2005)

Tory had her babies early yesterday morning. She has 5 very cute babies. We have 2 that are black and white and look like little cows, 1 grey and white, 1 calico, and 1 that has calico colors but is mostly black with a little of the orage and white on it. Not sure how many are boys and girls. Mama and babies are doing very well. She is staying right where I put her in her box right under my computer desk. I will take pics soon and post them.


----------



## jenny828 (Jul 10, 2005)

*Pics of babies*


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

*squeal* I LOVE them! Espeically the 3rd and 5th ones! hehe SOOOO cute!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What sweet little babies! Did the vet explain what was wrong with her legs? Is she still dragging them?


----------



## jenny828 (Jul 10, 2005)

She is all better. It was the babies sitting on a nerve in her back and it was causing her to drag her legs. The pic of the very last baby is the one we are thinking of keeping. But not real sure yet. I will have to wait and see what kind of personalitys they have as well.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's a relief!  It's hard to choose a kitten, I know. They're all adorable.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

The second one would be called a tortie! They are all so sweet and perfect looking!


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

ForJazz said:


> The second one would be called a tortie! They are all so sweet and perfect looking!


Actually, the second is a tortie and white, look at the white feetsies and white inverted "v" on the face! TOO CUTE!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Of course -- and white.


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

That one's my personal favourite. But they're all so cute!


----------



## jenny828 (Jul 10, 2005)

Just to let everyone know, I called our local humane society today and they are going to send me out the apps for getting all of them fixed. And when I find homes for the babies all I have to do is give the voucher to the owner to take them in when they are 3 to 4 months old and they will be able to have them fixed. And they said for Tory I can have her spayed when the babies are 8 weeks old.


----------



## sallyburdett (Jul 19, 2005)

well on sexes - its a safe guess that the torti n white (well both are really) and the calico are girls! vvv rare to get a torti boy!


----------



## jenny828 (Jul 10, 2005)

I did figure out that we have 3 boys and 2 girls. The tortie and the calico are both girls and the other 3 are boys.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

awww so sweet!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

So cute & adorable!  They look so cute with their little eyes shut.  Wow they are 1 week old now. Are their eyes open yet?


----------



## jenny828 (Jul 10, 2005)

2 of them have their eyes slightly open, but the other 3 havent yet. Also we just added a new member to our family. She is a 9 yr old cat named Misty. Her family moved to florida today and couldnt take her with them. She is spayed and declawed, and weighs about 20lbs. she is huge. Right now she is hiding, but she is very friendly and hopefully she will not take to long to get used to being here.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

She sounds cute! Congratulations. Can't wait for pictures.  To bad she is declawed.  Poor kitty. I hope she warms up soon. How did she react with the kittens & their Momma?


----------



## jenny828 (Jul 10, 2005)

We havent let her in the room with Tory and the babies yet. We are going to let her get used to the house and the kids before we let the cats meet. She did however go by the computer room door when she first got here and I did hear Tory by the door making noise. So at this point I dont know if Tory would act teritorial with having the babies or not. Maybe in a day or two when Misty starts coming out of hiding I will bring her in to meet the others. And hopefully they will become friends.


----------

